# what 223 loads does everyone use for yotes



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Im wondering what everybody loads for their 223's for yotes or fox or any varmints that is.

Thanks


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

X terminator and 55gr.vmax :sniper:


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

50 grain sierra sp = dead yote every time!! :sniper:


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

5o gr hornady v max and 2015 BR powder @ 2900fps. shoots awsome in my sako varmit with 6x to 18x glass and a harris rototilt bipod.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

Decoyin Drake said:


> 5o gr hornady v max and 2015 BR powder @ 2900fps. shoots awsome in my sako varmit with 6x to 18x glass and a harris rototilt bipod.


 how does the sako group at a 100


----------

